# New name for the Mako III



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Orient USA now listing the Mako III as the Kamasu

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/sport/products/ra-aa0003r19a

so the 'Cuda it is.

Listed colorways: 

black/black,
dk. blue/dk.blue,
burgundy/black,
green/black,
black/black w/ gold bezel & indices/hands,
blue/black, and
blue/blue w/ gold bezel & indices/hands (LE)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

It’s named “Kamasu” (Japanese for Barracuda). Maybe you should change the thread title to reflect this?

Also I believe the green dial variant also has a green bezel. It just looks that way on the website. I’ve seen photos in real life and the bezel was a dark green. But I could be wrong too.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> dk. blue/dk.blue,
> blue/black, and


I'm pretty sure RA-AA0002L and RA-AA0006L are the same watch, just on bracelet vs. rubber.

Might take a while for the rest of the world's sellers to update their listings to reflect a name decided by the US distributor's poll


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Unfortunately there's no way to alter the original title...

I looked at the magnified Kamasu gallery pics and on my monitor (non-calibrated) the bezel appears black except at 900 where I do see a hint of green. Good spotting MI6.

I expect we will see the other new diver on-site shortly. The larger model (~44 mm bezel, different indicies, and non-notched bezel insert)

I agree Filterbunny the 2L & 6L are the same blue/blue, the 6L has the rubber strap like the Ray II and the Ray Rubber (Rubber Ray?)


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

Looks like they finally corrected the one problem with the Mako USA II, the recessed crystal, only to replace it with a major deal-breaker: Hollow end-links. Seriously, why would they take a step backwards from the Mako USA II bracelet while at the same time charging more for the watch? Makes absolutely zero sense to me. I mean, how much can solid end links really add to the final production costs? $10-20?

Perhaps they'll release a Kamasu USA with solid end links...


----------



## Jwt5096 (May 21, 2017)

Ah, beat me to it! 

I was just reading their email and browsed the different models. For a "sale" price of $240 rubbed strap/ $280 stainless steel equipped with their in-house F6922 Automatic, Hand-winding and Hacking Movement, you cannot go wrong purchasing this as an entry level diver.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm keen on the burgundy dial. Hopefully these will make their way to other distributors (oh, who am I kidding? I'd prefer to buy from Marc at LIW) and we'll see sub-$200 prices (when available, the black and blue variants are going for ~$170 on discountshop.com).


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I would like to see the black/gold version w/ SS instead of black PVD.

Speculation time: will the new 44 mm ne; Mako III round bezel become the new Mako (Kamasu) XL? Size wise I'll say yes. If so, will we see an all-lume dial variant? An orange dial variant (M Force Bravo homage)?

Post your guesses, ideas.


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

They sure know how to confuse their consumer base, at least here in the US. Wish they had more of a retail presence here in brick and mortar locations.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

TreeScientist said:


> Looks like they finally corrected the one problem with the Mako USA II, the recessed crystal, only to replace it with a major deal-breaker: Hollow end-links. Seriously, why would they take a step backwards from the Mako USA II bracelet while at the same time charging more for the watch? Makes absolutely zero sense to me. I mean, how much can solid end links really add to the final production costs? $10-20?
> 
> Perhaps they'll release a Kamasu USA with solid end links...


Agree. I was chatting with a user on a YouTube review and he claimed the strapcode bracelets for the Mako/Ray with fitted solid end links will fit the new Kamasu models perfectly. I'm waiting to see pictures from someone to confirm this.


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

^Yeap I need this confirmed as well as I already own a Miltat and it would work out perfectly for me!


----------



## dasher45 (Jan 20, 2019)

^yup. Waiting for some kind of confirmation as well before I pick up a strapcode from ray/mako ii for this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callas951 (Mar 1, 2019)

dasher45 said:


> ^yup. Waiting for some kind of confirmation as well before I pick up a strapcode from ray/mako ii for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was considering this as well + a Strapcode Mako/Ray II bracelet but as of the comments on a Youtube video (The New Orient (insert nickname here) Diver!) the solid end links *do not* fit the new Kamasu watches. The hollow links of the stock Mako/Ray II bracelet fit the new Kamasu and vice versa, but the solid end link Mako/Ray II aftermarket Strapcode ones don't.

Relevant quote in the video comments "No. I have a few strapcodes that fit my mako II and ray II, they do not fit the new one above. Good news is that the OEM bracelet is really, really good. I'm happy to leave it on & I'm a stickler for bracelets.﻿"

Sorry I can't link the video! Not enough comments


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

My Kamasu LE just shipped. How can the old Mako/Ray II bracelet fit the Kamasu, but not the matching Mako/Ray II Strapcode? The Kamasu case seems a little wider and thinner, but it would be the curvature between the lugs that matters and should be the same if Mako/Ray II actually fits...


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone have a chance to compare the wear size of these compared to the Mako II? I love my Mako II and would like something of similar size in a different color.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Usafwolfe said:


> Anyone have a chance to compare the wear size of these compared to the Mako II? I love my Mako II and would like something of similar size in a different color.


The Kamasu is only 0.3mm wider than the Ray II without the crown, so it can't be that much longer. From photos it looks to be basically the same size.


----------



## dasher45 (Jan 20, 2019)

Zany4 said:


> My Kamasu LE just shipped. How can the old Mako/Ray II bracelet fit the Kamasu, but not the matching Mako/Ray II Strapcode? The Kamasu case seems a little wider and thinner, but it would be the curvature between the lugs that matters and should be the same if Mako/Ray II actually fits...


Yea that's what I'm really confused about too. To me, the curvature should be the limiting factor. Hmm well I'll try to bug strapcode again lols.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Email from Orient USA, March 26th they will announce the name of the new 44 mm Mako XL diver. Now we'll have a choice for a larger Kamasu (I still prefer 'Cuda) w/ a hand-wind/hacking movement & sapphire crystal I believe. Now if they would get the power reserve up to 50 hours what more could we ask for??? 

Also hoping Orient will release the XL w/ a full lume dial and an orange or red dial ( M Force / OSD homage).


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still confused about the newer models. Mostly because they market the same watch under different names around the globe I guess. And I've seen this watch advertised at 41.8mm case on up to 44mm (and a couple in between, lol).


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

hsdriver said:


> Yeah, I'm still confused about the newer models...


Count me confused as well. I knew they were selling them worldwide but held off for the USA "Kamasu" release. I got the LE which should arrive Wednesday cause I love the MOP dial, but had seen videos and pics (mostly Thai) some time ago.

I'm curious as to what my number will be out of 2000. I've already seen low 1000 range out there. I wonder if it was a staged release like Seiko seems to be doing with their blue Alpanist which I was lucky enough to get direct from Hodinkee.

Either way there's a lot more stock of the USA Kamasu's to be had. It's all whether you want to pay the direct Orient price and how you judge the value for yourself.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> Agree. I was chatting with a user on a YouTube review and he claimed the strapcode bracelets for the Mako/Ray with fitted solid end links will fit the new Kamasu models perfectly. I'm waiting to see pictures from someone to confirm this.


When I saw word going around that the replacement for the Mako would have a sapphire crystal, I was really hoping that they would include solid end links as well. From Orient USA's standpoint, I think it would've made sense to consolidate the normal and USA lines into a single line priced around $500 (with discount codes bringing it to $300ish). But I guess Orient is much more than just Orient USA, so they need to think about what makes the most sense on the global stage.

I was planning on getting this new diver for my Dad's birthday in June, but after seeing the hollow end-links, I think I'll just get him one of the remaining Mako USA IIs instead. I have a Mako USA II myself, and the bracelet is by far the nicest and most comfortable bracelet of any of the watches I've owned or tried on in the sub-$1k range. Orient USA really hit it out of the ballpark with the USA bracelet.

Choosing between the slightly recessed crystal of the Mako USA II (which I honestly think is overblown. It's not THAT bad in person IMO) and a cheap, tinny-sounding bracelet on the new model, I think the recessed crystal is definitely the lesser of two evils.

Still holding out hope that we'll see the Kamasu USA with a decent bracelet by June, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Ok, end links... blah.

That burgundy dial w/ black bezel is pure fire. Come on now.

I was looking at doing a blue Ray II but... hm.


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

Zany4 said:


> Count me confused as well. I knew they were selling them worldwide but held off for the USA "Kamasu" release. I got the LE which should arrive Wednesday cause I love the MOP dial, but had seen videos and pics (mostly Thai) some time ago.
> 
> I'm curious as to what my number will be out of 2000. I've already seen low 1000 range out there. I wonder if it was a staged release like Seiko seems to be doing with their blue Alpanist which I was lucky enough to get direct from Hodinkee.
> 
> Either way there's a lot more stock of the USA Kamasu's to be had. It's all whether you want to pay the direct Orient price and how you judge the value for yourself.


What's the case size of your incoming LE, if you know ? Think I read somewhere that it's 43.4 mm. That's another problem for me, most of the newer releases have been > 42 mm, and that's about my limit due to my smaller wrist size ( < 7"). My Mako II is about as big as I can comfortably go.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dials look amazing. 

But I’m a little disappointed that they did not alter the bezel/bezel insert and left those garbage hallow endlinks. 



And I’m just curious. Will Orient ever come back out with a high beat movement again?


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

clarosec said:


> Ok, end links... blah.
> 
> That burgundy dial w/ black bezel is pure fire. Come on now.


I second this. How many people buy Strapcode anyway or throw it on a NATO or two-piece of various materials?

It doesn't make sense for a company like Orient to focus too much on strap/bracelets when their market share is affordable worldwide offerings.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

hsdriver said:


> What's the case size of your incoming LE, if you know ?


Screenshot from the Orient USA site:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

TreeScientist said:


> When I saw word going around that the replacement for the Mako would have a sapphire crystal, I was really hoping that they would include solid end links as well. From Orient USA's standpoint, I think it would've made sense to consolidate the normal and USA lines into a single line priced around $500 (with discount codes bringing it to $300ish). But I guess Orient is much more than just Orient USA, so they need to think about what makes the most sense on the global stage.
> 
> I was planning on getting this new diver for my Dad's birthday in June, but after seeing the hollow end-links, I think I'll just get him one of the remaining Mako USA IIs instead. I have a Mako USA II myself, and the bracelet is by far the nicest and most comfortable bracelet of any of the watches I've owned or tried on in the sub-$1k range. Orient USA really hit it out of the ballpark with the USA bracelet.
> 
> ...


I've owned a Mako USA II for almost a year now. I like it but don't love it. The size is great, the lume is good and the bracelet is comfortable. The recessed crystal really bugs me as does the cheap looking bezel lume pip (plastic lume filled bubble). I'm trying to sell it right now for the above reasons and that fact that it's my least accurate and consistent automatic I own. The bracelet is comfortable but I find it rattles a bit too much. I also think the bracelet needs to taper as it's too large for the watch. I have both the Citizen Prime and Excaliber on bracelet and they cost me less than $300 US and their bracelets are better than any watch under a $1,000 I've handled (machined ratcheting clasp, solid links and end links). It's 10X the bracelet the Mako USA has.

But yes, I agree it would be nice if Orient started offering better bracelets with solid end links. It definitely brings the quality of the watch up a few notches (I too refuse to wear folded end link bracelets). I was really interested in the green model but the colour is way too dark for my tastes unfortunately.

Just to be clear this model is not replacing the Ray/Mako line as far as I understand. It's designed to slot in between the more basic Mako II/Ray II and the upgraded Mako USA. My understanding is that Orient never named these watches and retailers just started calling them Mako III. It's more confusing now because there is both the 41.8mm model which comes with a sapphire, while the larger 44mm soon to be named model has only a mineral crystal, yet retailers were also calling this one a Mako III. If you look on the Japanese Orient website neither model has an official name.


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice to see that. Thanks for the good news Zany. Please post some pics after it arrives if you get a chance !


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I've owned a Mako USA II for almost a year now. I like it but don't love it. The size is great, the lume is good and the bracelet is comfortable. The recessed crystal really bugs me


The recessed crystal also bugged me. I had planned on installing a new sapphire crystal along with swapping my spare 120 click Pepsi bezel off of my modded Mako.

After I installed the Mako Pepsi bezel I noticed it sat flush with the USA crystal. Yayeeeeee for me. I did not have to buy and swap crystals.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## robbleeca (Mar 10, 2019)

Struggling between the burgundy dial and the green one. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

hsdriver said:


> Nice to see that. Thanks for the good news Zany. Please post some pics after it arrives if you get a chance !


Their site does say 46.8mm lug to lug for the Kamasu. It states nothing for either the Mako/Ray II which makes me think the Kamasu may be slightly larger. This might throw off the radius between the lugs and make fitting Strapcode or Mako II USA bracelets wonky. Mine might be going on Crown and Buckle Chevron strap anyway...


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

I find different sites like eBay and Amazon listing different specs for the same watch. Guess it's best to rely on Orient's site for the most accurate info.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Just to be clear this model is not replacing the Ray/Mako line as far as I understand. It's designed to slot in between the more basic Mako II/Ray II and the upgraded Mako USA.


My impression is that Orient the Seiko Epson company has little to do with the Mako USA other than delivering it to and according to the specs by Orient Fullfilment Center, Inc., that seems to be the official US Orient distributor.

I get the feeling that the watch everyone and their dog is calling the Mako III is Orient's answer to the Mako USA, serving the same purpose of addressing the main points of criticism for the Mako and Ray watches, and charging doubl... umm, making a bit more profit for their trouble.



> My understanding is that Orient never named these watches and retailers just started calling them Mako III. It's more confusing now because there is both the 41.8mm model which comes with a sapphire, while the larger 44mm soon to be named model has only a mineral crystal, yet retailers were also calling this one a Mako III. If you look on the Japanese Orient website neither model has an official name.


Yeah, i don't know where the names Mako and Ray originated, but they feel every bit as official as all the Seiko diver nicknames. And just like with Seiko, there now seems to be a race to name every new model as soon as an image pops up on the Internet. As far as I understand, neither company has a history of naming individual models with anything but a reference number.

I get people calling the smaller watch Mako/Ray III, as it is very similar to the previous watches, which indeed have been updated before. Guys see the watch on forums and speculate on the name, other guys make YouTube videos and use the coined names, and soon every retailer is using the name people will now be searching the watches by - especially with Orient's reference numbers being somewhat cryptic.

What I don't get is calling the 44 mm model a Mako or a Ray as well. Pretty much all it has in common with the smaller watch is the movement, and being a bigger, bolder, more modern design it's not hard for me to see it as the Seiko 5 counterpart to the real diver model - but with both being rated to 200 m and neither being certified divers.

Just my five cents - since we don't use two cent coins in Finland - and despite my cynicism I am somewhat obsessed with the red dial watch, just not quite prepared to pay what everyone is charging for it in these early days.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yup you’re right about the USA it’s just made by Orient for the distributor, “Orient Watch USA”. Dissapointing they didn’t use solid end links on the Kamasu if they’re trying to compete with the Mako USA, which is still the best value Orient Diver before stepping up to the larger Triton.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

fillerbunny said:


> I get the feeling that the watch everyone and their dog is calling the Mako III is Orient's answer to the Mako USA, serving the same purpose of addressing the main points of criticism for the Mako and Ray watches, and charging doubl... umm, making a bit more profit for their trouble.


That was my feeling as well. I guess the Orient head office saw how well the USA line was selling for Orient USA and thought "hmm, we could make some serious coin if we upgraded the globally-available model."

But as mi6_ mentioned, it's really disappointing that the head office didn't decide to put a better bracelet on the Kamasu (or the RN-AA000xx as it is known globally). Not sure what the customer base in the rest of the world is like, but honestly, is there ANYONE in the world that enjoys cheap, tinny bracelets? Better yet, is there anyone who wouldn't spring an extra $30 for a more decent OEM bracelet with solid end links? Obviously, Seiko Epson is perfectly capable of producing such a bracelet, as they did it for the Mako USA.

Fix the recessed crystal issue and provide a decent bracelet similar to the Mako USA II's, and they would've have one of the best, if not the best, diver on the market for under $500. Just a head-scratcher why they couldn't see that.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I've owned a Mako USA II for almost a year now. I like it but don't love it. The size is great, the lume is good and the bracelet is comfortable. The recessed crystal really bugs me as does the cheap looking bezel lume pip (plastic lume filled bubble). I'm trying to sell it right now for the above reasons and that fact that it's my least accurate and consistent automatic I own. The bracelet is comfortable but I find it rattles a bit too much. I also think the bracelet needs to taper as it's too large for the watch. I have both the Citizen Prime and Excaliber on bracelet and they cost me less than $300 US and their bracelets are better than any watch under a $1,000 I've handled (machined ratcheting clasp, solid links and end links). It's 10X the bracelet the Mako USA has.
> 
> But yes, I agree it would be nice if Orient started offering better bracelets with solid end links. It definitely brings the quality of the watch up a few notches (I too refuse to wear folded end link bracelets). I was really interested in the green model but the colour is way too dark for my tastes unfortunately.
> 
> Just to be clear this model is not replacing the Ray/Mako line as far as I understand. It's designed to slot in between the more basic Mako II/Ray II and the upgraded Mako USA. My understanding is that Orient never named these watches and retailers just started calling them Mako III. It's more confusing now because there is both the 41.8mm model which comes with a sapphire, while the larger 44mm soon to be named model has only a mineral crystal, yet retailers were also calling this one a Mako III. If you look on the Japanese Orient website neither model has an official name.


Sorry to hear that yours is inaccurate. I think that's the problem with the lower tier Orients and Seikos. The movements are great, but the regulation from the factory is a crap-shoot. Sometimes it's great, and sometimes it's... not so great.

I guess I got lucky with my USA. It was a consistent +7-8 seconds/day for the first year, and then it "settled in" to about +5 seconds/day, and has been like that for the past 2ish years (it's turning 3 in August).


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Some of the 'mako III' confusion is Orient's way of designating watch models.

Both the Ray II, Mako II, and Mako US all use the (F)AA-0200 model designation, the only difference is the last 3/4 characters. The 1B9 = Mako II w/ black dial/bezel. AB9 = Mako US w/ black dial/bezel. There are 9 different AA-020 variants. All use the F6922 movement.

The Mako XL is designated (F)EM-7500 EM = non-wind/non-hack 46943 movement w/ at least 5 variants sold in the US

The new Kamasu is designated (RA )AA-00#. The 1B (all end w/ 19A) is black dial/bezel. Orient US currently lists 7 variants. All use the F6922 movement.

If you search online you can find the new 'XL' [44 mm] version (some listings calling it the 'Ray III', others the 'Mako III'. Designated (RA) AA00###19B (again like the Kamasu the last three characters are similar, '19B') So; (RA) AA0008B = Kamasu black dial/bezel w/ SS bracelet. The 10B version = black dial / bezel w/ rubber strap. The 09L = blue dial/bezel w/ SS bracelet.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

There seems to be a new name for the ~42mm Kamasu’s bigger 44mm brother coming soon too. There was evidently an email naming survey for it as well, but I only participated in the Kamasu naming survey.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

TreeScientist said:


> Kamasu (or the RN-AA000xx as it is known globally).


Actually, looks like that's the Japanese designation, the international ref numbers are RA-AA000xx


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Zany4 said:


> There seems to be a new name for the ~42mm Kamasu's bigger 44mm brother coming soon too. There was evidently an email naming survey for it as well, but I only participated in the Kamasu naming survey.


Yes March 26. It's mentioned above in the thread (post #18).


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Here’s my Kamasu LE (2018 model 1646/2000) on a Crown & Buckle Night-Harvest colored Caravan “Tudor style” strap. The metallic mother of pearl dial is much more subtle than I expected. Depending on the lighting both the dial and bezel look very dark blue. All in all, I like it a lot. Not sure if it’ll stay on a strap or if I’ll be able to fit a Strapcode bracelet. Good leather is expensive and I just don’t know what I like best with the gold bezel.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks great. Reminds me of some of the mother of pear divers Deep Blue Watches makes for their divers. Enjoy!


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Decided the Caravan night-harvest strap was too much. Had a discontinued 22mm Crown & Buckle royal melange perlon lying around and swapped. They navy nylon has some light blue threads running thru it that match the dial well. Now I’m in love...


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Orient just emailed me that the LE Kamasu was supposed to ship in a limited edition box. It didn’t, so they are sending me one. They caught the mistake themselves. Nice customer service after the fact.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone had a chance to see if the Mako II/Ray II Miltat (Strapcode) bracelets with fitted solid end links fit these new Kamasu watches?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Massdrop have the Mako III up for sale at the moment for $180, blue, black and red version


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

I ordered the green variant today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sal4 said:


> I ordered the green variant today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. Can you please post some pics in the sun or bright light when you get it? I'm curious to see how dark of a green it actually is.


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

TreeScientist said:


> When I saw word going around that the replacement for the Mako would have a sapphire crystal, I was really hoping that they would include solid end links as well. From Orient USA's standpoint, I think it would've made sense to consolidate the normal and USA lines into a single line priced around $500 (with discount codes bringing it to $300ish). But I guess Orient is much more than just Orient USA, so they need to think about what makes the most sense on the global stage.
> 
> I was planning on getting this new diver for my Dad's birthday in June, but after seeing the hollow end-links, I think I'll just get him one of the remaining Mako USA IIs instead. I have a Mako USA II myself, and the bracelet is by far the nicest and most comfortable bracelet of any of the watches I've owned or tried on in the sub-$1k range. Orient USA really hit it out of the ballpark with the USA bracelet.
> 
> ...


Have you considered the Orient Triton?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Nice. Can you please post some pics in the sun or bright light when you get it? I'm curious to see how dark of a green it actually is.


Sure thing, I would be happy to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joseph88 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I just bought the red version of this watch here in Tokyo.

This is only my second mechanical watch after an SNK805 Seiko 5, I like it. For a dive watch it has subdued style that I like, the hands and indices are not so big, and I suspect it is mostly for visibility issues that it isn't ISO rated. The bracelet is a bit clinky, but is not so bad. I've found it uncomfortable and have kept resizing it, but I am not used to metal bracelets and have nothing to compare it to. For those who also have the metal strap version of this watch, what you think?

I think my wrist is about 6.25 inches, so I was worried at first that the watch might be too big, but I think it fits ok.

















By the way, does this watch have the same case as the Mako II USA?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

As promised here are pics of my new green Orient Kamasu. I just got this in yesterday so these are only initial impressions:

Love the styling, longer minute and second hands that cross over the minute markers, which are printed on the dial verses on a chapter ring. This a a great looking watch IMO.

Love the dial color, but it is difficult to capture in pics. It is a subdued green that can look teal, bluish, or black depending on lighting conditions. The green sunburst dial is great. This is a subtle green.

The sapphire crystal is nearly flush with the bezel - an improvement over the Mako USA model.

Hollow end links - wish they had included the solid end links from the Mako USA model.

While it looks great, this is the worst bracelet of all my Orient watches. It rattles and squeaks. I need to find a way to stop the squeaking. Subpar compared to my less expensive Mako I, Ray I, and Ray II bracelets. Also subpar compared to the more expensive Mako USA bracelet.

My sample seems to be running within spec out of the box (around +15 SPD). We will see where it settles in after the break-in period.

Overall I really like the watch, but Orient should improve the bracelet and end links on this one IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for posting the pics. It’s a neat colour but I want something that is a more vibrant green. Looks like the Certina DS Action Precidrive will still be my next green diver.


----------



## petee_c (May 14, 2019)

TreeScientist said:


> Looks like they finally corrected the one problem with the Mako USA II, *the recessed crystal*, only to replace it with a major deal-breaker: Hollow end-links. Seriously, why would they take a step backwards from the Mako USA II bracelet while at the same time charging more for the watch? Makes absolutely zero sense to me. I mean, how much can solid end links really add to the final production costs? $10-20?
> 
> Perhaps they'll release a Kamasu USA with solid end links...


Newbie here, confused... recessed crystal is a bad thing?

I am coming from a mid 90's quartz TAG that had a recessed crystal, wore it pretty much every day for the past 25yrs (my only watch)... I can't see any scratches on the crystal, part of me thinks it's cause it's recessed, and the bezel takes most of the beating...

I am considering the Ray 2 as my new daily wear watch...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

petee_c said:


> Newbie here, confused... recessed crystal is a bad thing?
> 
> I am coming from a mid 90's quartz TAG that had a recessed crystal, wore it pretty much every day for the past 25yrs (my only watch)... I can't see any scratches on the crystal, part of me thinks it's cause it's recessed, and the bezel takes most of the beating...
> 
> I am considering the Ray 2 as my new daily wear watch...


On a Ray 2 with a mineral crystal it's not a bad idea. On a Mako USA II or Kamasu with a sapphire crystal it's a bad idea. A sapphire crystal is virtually scratch proof (though more prone to shattering on impact). A mineral crystal is more resistant to shattering but much softer (easier to scratch). If the crystal is raised or flush with the bezel it helps protect the the aluminum bezel insert which can be easily scratched or dented on impacts. If the crystal sits below the bezel, the aluminum insert gets scratched up protecting the crystal if you bang the watch.

The Ray 2 crystal is flush with the bezel despite it being a softer mineral crystal. On the Mako USA I and II the sapphire crystal is recessed. Instead of using the scratch resistant properties of the sapphire crystal to help protect the bezel insert, the aluminum insert is left sitting above the crystal and is easily scratched or dented.

Thankfully Orient made the sapphire crystal flush with the aluminum bezel insert on the new Kamasu which is the way it should be on the Mako USA II in my opinion. The Mako 2/Ray 2 should have crystals recessed below the bezel to protect the easily scratched mineral crystal in my opinion. Orient got it backwards on these models in my eyes. That said the mineral crystals are usually cheap to replace if you do scratch the up.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

It has some similarities with the Citizen Excalibur.




How's the lume on this Orient? Really like it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes I agree. The dial markers are pretty well the same.


----------



## kbuzz3 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just got a Massdrop offer for the "Mako III". Being out of the game for a while, is this the Kamasu? And if so any opinion on the $1709 price on MD?


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

James_ said:


> It has some similarities with the Citizen Excalibur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really miss my Citizen Excalibur - how I wish I hadn't sold it!

However I received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
Specs - 

Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
Sapphire Crystal
41mm case size
22 mm lug width

View attachment 14220179


View attachment 14220181


View attachment 14220183


The bracelet is bad - it was better on my ray raven 2.


----------

